# New Update



## 1PoohBear (Oct 30, 2019)

I just had a new software update and Don't like how I have to scroll through every show I have a one pass for to see what new recordings I have. Also don't like how the guide looks by getting rid of what the channel belongs to ie. ABC logo and color instead of all black with generic name of channel number. How do I undo this update?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

1PoohBear said:


> I just had a new software update and Don't like how I have to scroll through every show I have a one pass for to see what new recordings I have. Also don't like how the guide looks by getting rid of what the channel belongs to ie. ABC logo and color instead of all black with generic name of channel number. How do I undo this update?


Why did you get the update? What version are you running now? It's in System Information.


----------



## 1PoohBear (Oct 30, 2019)

JoeKustra said:


> Why did you get the update? What version are you running now? It's in System Information.


My updates are automatic and it happened last night.....the version I have is 21.9.2.v4-USC-11-849


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

1PoohBear said:


> Also don't like how the guide looks by getting rid of what the channel belongs to ie. ABC logo and color instead of all black with generic name of channel number.


While in the guide push *A *on the remote then where it says *Show channel logos *select off.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

If you just want to see what new recordings you have why not just look at all recordings and sort by date?


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

1PoohBear said:


> I just had a new software update and Don't like how I have to scroll through every show I have a one pass for to see what new recordings I have. Also don't like how the guide looks by getting rid of what the channel belongs to ie. ABC logo and color instead of all black with generic name of channel number. How do I undo this update?


Roll back to TE3?


----------

